# help with driving route to slovenia.



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi all,
i have decided to go abroad with my motorhome for the firts time and would appreciate it if anyone could give me a route to slovenia. i would prefer not to use toll roads as i have lots of time .
if possible i would prefer to miss austria if thats possible.
also any camsites that could be recommended in slovenia.
many thanks
peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Slovenia*

Hi

Not totally toll free as you will need the Swiss toll/annual pass, costing between 32.50 SFR and 40 SFR. What weight is your motorhome as this affects the cost?

Toll free then, except the above charge, and avoiding Austria....

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belbium - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Nancy - Epinal - Bussang - Mulhouse - Basle (Switzerland) - Lucerne - St Gotthard Tunnel - Chiasso - Italian border. Once over the border, use the motorway for a mile or so and leave at the exit for Bergamo. This will take you cross country to Bergamo airport. You can go toll free from the airport to Lake Garda but the road is not fantastic. I suggest tolling to "Brescia" then leaving the motorway and joingin the SS11 to Lake Garda and Verona, followed by SS14 to Trieste and the Slovenian border.

If you search the forums for Slovenia, there was a post recently about the tolls in that country.

Also, have a read of my various toll free routes to Lake Garda. A night or two at Garda would be a convenient overnight stop for you.

Have a word with Grizzly too.

Russell


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

many thanks for your advice. i prefer to take you advice as im not that confident on driving on extremely narrow roads.i dont mind paying the odd toll to avoid the hairy bits.
my motorhome glw is 3850 kgs. thanks again


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,

You will find more info at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48350.html

You will not have to buy a vignette for your van as it's over 3500kg you will have to pay the tolls as and when you use the motorways see 
http://www.cestnina.si/Default.aspx?id=80408&lang=2

Make sure you know where the vin plate is and you understand it just in case you have to prove you are over 3500kg if you are stopped for not having a vignette.

Enjoy your trip.

Don

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Coast Rd*

Hi, I went down the Yugosalavian coast rd many moons ago and we had no trouble finding camp sites and it is a very picturess road with lots of picture taking views


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter...we had a wonderful holiday there last autumn. 

We went through Germany and into Austria. If you are concerned about narrow roads in Austria then don't be- there is a very fine motorway right to the Slovenian border via the Karawanken tunnels. As said above, you must buy a vignette for Austria but it was not expensive.

If you look at my blog ( press BLOG button below) it details the sites we stayed at and the route we took. There are photos of the sites in my album too.

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Hi Peter...we had a wonderful holiday there last autumn.
> 
> As said above, you must buy a vignette for Austria but it was not expensive.
> 
> ...


Hi G,

If Peter goes via Austria he will have to buy a Go Box as his van is over 3500kg.

Don


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

From Safariboy husband of Grizzly.

You cannot avoid Austrian and - now from July 2008 - Slovenian vignettes. I would suggest going through Germany (all toll free) and avoid Switzerland unless you want to go through it.
The roads are all fine in Germany and Austria. Lake Constance is worth the extra miles.
So I would go Luxembourg, Stuttgart, Salzburg and Ljubljana.
There is an extra toll on the tunnels on the Salzburg - Slovenia Road. unless you go over the pass I think.

If you think that you will get as far as Dubrovnik you need to check with your insurance as part of that coast road goes through Bosnia and needs a green card.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We were in Slovenia last month and basically followed the route that Russell has outlined. The main difference was that we went from Metz to Strasbourg and went into Basle from the German side of the river. I'm not sure but the French side may be subject to tolls.

We stopped in southern Belgium, Switzerland by Lake Lucerne and by Lake Garda.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

safariboy said:


> From Safariboy husband of Grizzly.
> 
> If you think that you will get as far as Dubrovnik you need to check with your insurance as part of that coast road goes through Ygoslavia and needs a green card.


Hi,

As we have now got onto Croatia and a mention of Dubrovnik so if any body is planning to visit southern Croatia they should be aware of the short stretch of Bosnian territory between Split and the southern city of Dubrovnik.

This salient cuts Dubrovnik and the southern part of Croatia off from the rest of the country. About 3 miles (5 km) of Bosnian territory has to be crossed on the coastal road and some motorhomers have been concerned about the possible need for extra insurance.

I've checked and my insurers (Comfort) will not issue a Green Card for Bosnia. Most people just take it very steady for the short distance.

For those who don't wish to take the risk there's a ferry from Ploce to Trpanj that will take you around the enclave. Details of the ferry HERE

Don


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Camp site*

Have a look at this camp site,

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/slovenia/camp-site-camp-danica-bohinj-101532/


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> safariboy said:
> 
> 
> > From Safariboy husband of Grizzly.
> ...


Saga issued me with a Green card for Bosnia for free. They were the only company that I could find that would. However, we did not go that far south in the end.


----------

